# Akamail NetSession : c'est quoi



## Bigdidou (18 Mars 2011)

En ouvrant mes préférences, je vois une icône "Akamai". En cliquant dessus, ça s'appelle "Akamai NetSession".
Bon, rien d'inquiétant,ça à l'air de provenir effectivement d'Akamai, et apparemment censé accélérer les téléchargement.
Par contre avec quoi ça a pu s'installer ? Est-ce que ça aurait un rapport avec avec l'AppStore ? Dans ce cas j'hésite à le virer. Je peux ?


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Est-ce que ça aurait un rapport avec avec l'AppStore ? Dans ce cas j'hésite à le virer. Je peux ?


Ca ne devrait pas venir du MAS, car j'y ai déjà fait des achats et je ne l'ai pas chez moi&#8230;
Sûrement d'un autre truc que tu as installé&#8230; Ici un exemple&#8230;

Et là la FAQ de Akamai NetSession


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Mars 2011)

Merci pour la réponse et le lien. Manifestement mieux vaut supprimer ça tout de suite, d'après ton premier lien...
Ce qui m'embête quand même, c'est que je ne n'installe rien d'exotique (ni de piraté) et que ce genre de truc s'installe avec quelque chose (mais quoi ?) sans qu'on en soit prévenu...


----------



## Sly54 (19 Mars 2011)

Je suis d'accord avec toi; mais tu as vu dans le 1er lien que Akamai NetSession était installé avec la démo de Adobe Creative Suite, qui est loin d'être un logiciel "exotique"

Quant au fait de ne pas être prévenu clairement, c'est effectivement bien gênant


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi; mais tu as vu dans le 1er lien que Akamai NetSession était installé avec la démo de Adobe Creative Suite, qui est loin d'être un logiciel "exotique"



je le l'accorde... 
Ça a dû effectivement s'installer avec un truc Adobe. Mais c'est récent.... Peut être avec la dernière mise à jour d'Acrobat. Je ne le saurai jamais, de toute façon.


----------



## DPK (7 Avril 2011)

D'après ce lien : http://www.akamai.fr/enfr/client

Akamai NetSession si j'ai bien compris c'est un espèce de client P2P de m$rd qu'utilise Ankama pour améliorer sa Qualité de Service sur le dos des utilisateurs ?
Pas chère la technique remplacer les serveurs par des utilisateurs.


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2011)

C&#8217;est effectivement installé au téléchargement de la version démo (ou complète) des logiciels Adobe : il optimise le transfert de ces applications depuis le maillage akamai. Il me semble cependant qu&#8217;Adobe laisse le choix entre téléchargement &#8220;classique&#8221; et géré par Netsession.

Ce n&#8217;est pas très différent, dans l&#8217;esprit, du gestionnaire de téléchargement de blizzard utilisé pour World of Warcraft.


----------

